# Gen 1 Cat Backs?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I have the Trubendz exhaust and its a bit on the quiet side but louder than stock (which isnt hard). Its a deep sounding exhaust. Fitment is so so. They send the wrong flange bolts, but a trip to a hardware store fixes that.


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's a cruze... it's not going to be that loud unless you start deleting things. Run a flowmaster setup myself with resonator delete


----------

